
Germany looking to issue coronavirus 'immunity certificates' - lr
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-germany-covid-19-immunity-certificates-testing-social-distancing-lockdown-2020-3
======
kwhitefoot
The title is very misleading. It is just a suggestion from a researcher, not a
government policy.

------
didgeoridoo
I always thought the “scan immunity bracelet to go out in public” thing was
the craziest and most unrealistic part of the movie Contagion. Shows what I
know.

------
42droids
I can see nothing wrong with this and clearly nothing will go wrong. /s

